# No, SG change in 10 days, still at 1.008



## abefroman (Jan 30, 2011)

No, SG change in 10 days, still at 1.008

Starting SG 1.070

Is this done, or should I let it go longer?



TIA


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2011)

Try degassing,


----------



## cpfan (Jan 30, 2011)

abe:

What is the temperature?

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2011)

Cmon, Abe!!! You know the drill!!! Starting sg? Temp? Yeast used? ................. We cant answer any questions without knowing these things, that said this is something you most likely will want to sweeten afterwards so maybe this is right where you want it anyway. If so make sure it is truly stable and the temp has been good otherwise even with sulfite and sorbate this could start fermenting again.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 30, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Cmon, Abe!!! You know the drill!!! Starting sg? Temp? Yeast used? ................. We cant answer any questions without knowing these things, that said this is something you most likely will want to sweeten afterwards so maybe this is right where you want it anyway. If so make sure it is truly stable and the temp has been good otherwise even with sulfite and sorbate this could start fermenting again.



I gave the starting sg ;-) 1.070, forgot the temp though, its at 74, yeast was ec-1118, so far I have just used that kind of yeast.

Yes, its skeeter pee, so its suppose to be sweet, I may even have to backsweeting it some more at 1.008.

I'll sulfite and sorbate it.

Thanks!


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 30, 2011)

Did u add the last bottle n more yeast nutrient?


----------



## abefroman (Jan 30, 2011)

sly22guy said:


> Did u add the last bottle n more yeast nutrient?



Yep a week ago.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 30, 2011)

I would give a few good swirls to get some O2 in. Are you doing this in a bucket? If so - do you have a lid on or lid off?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2011)

You should try fermenting all the way in the bucket, its how I do it and I never have a problem going dry.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 30, 2011)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I would give a few good swirls to get some O2 in. Are you doing this in a bucket? If so - do you have a lid on or lid off?



Its in a carboy now.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 30, 2011)

Wade E said:


> You should try fermenting all the way in the bucket, its how I do it and I never have a problem going dry.



I'm going to try that with my next batch.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 30, 2011)

Might have transferred to soon or did not transfer over enough yeast to finish the job.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 31, 2011)

Thats my point. Either that or stir it all up and rack *everything* over.


----------

